# Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????



## Tim78 (25. März 2009)

Suche eine Slip Anlage in der nähe von Enschede am Twente kanal .Dachte an eine Slip Möglichkeit vor der Haustür um Mal eben Sachen ausprobieren zu können und dabei vielleicht auch noch nen Fisch fangen zu können .Jedes mal 80-90km fahren ist da ein wenig weit.
Oder gibt es sonst noch ne Möglichkeit in der nähe von Ahaus .


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. März 2009)

*AW: Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????*

moin Tim, also in  Enschede wird das schlecht sein. Must einfach mal hinfahren und guggen. Ausserdem haste da ja noch ne schleuse bis Hengelo. Slippen kannste evtl hier: Hengelo, jachthaven van de Twentse WSV (074)2423819, kmr 42 N-oever (Twentekanaal).

Aber ich denke die ist kostenpflichtig. Ansonsten ist Ahaus etwas weit im Land um mal eben slippen gehen.


----------



## Wizard2 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????*

hi in ensche gibts ne möglichkeit zu slipen, allerdings darf man im twente in enschede nicht vom boot angeln! achja die stelle ist im "hafen".


----------



## boeser (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob im gesamten Twente-Kanal das Angeln vom Boot aus verboten ist?

Kennt jemand in Holland noch gute Zanderseen in der Nähe Enschede / Nordhorn zum Bootsangeln? Immer zum Gooimeer ist für ein paar Stunden im Winter einfach u weit.
Grüße
boeser


----------



## boeser (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????*

Hallo,
 gibt es evtl. in der Zwischenzeit eine neue Slipmöglichkeit außer im Hafen am Twente-Kanal. Die Slipe im Hafen kostet 15 Euro, das finde ich schon recht viel.
 Danke euch!


----------



## Bronco84 (10. Dezember 2015)

Nabend. Weiß jemand ob da in Enschede im Hafen ne slippe ist. Oder nur die In Hengelo ? 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## Tim78 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich kenn auch nur die von dem Ruder oder Segelboot Verein in Hengelo .... Wäre ja mal spannend was in der Nähe zu haben .


----------



## Bronco84 (11. Dezember 2015)

Nabend Tim. Bist du manchmal mit dem Boot auf dem twente oder mangels slipstellen nicht ;-) ? Da in enschede am Hafen sieht es von oben ( Google Earth ) so aus als sei dort eine Rampe oder dergleichen vorhanden. . Wollte da die Tage mal gucken. 
Ist ja nur n Katzensprung von mir aus. 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## Tim78 (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi , hab bis jetzt nur das Belly Boot da ausprobiert . Ging mir mehr darum um an spannenden stellen mal eben mit dem echolot die bodenstruktur zu sehen


----------



## Bronco84 (15. Dezember 2015)

Warst mit dem belly auf dem Kanal. Keine Probleme mit den vorbeifahrenden Schiffen.? Nur mal Interesse halber gefragt ;-). 
Der Hafen in enschede würde mich nämlich auch mal interessieren um den Abschnitt vom Boot aus zu beangeln.


----------



## Tim78 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????*

Ne bin bei jedem Kahn direkt Richtung Ufer , bin doch nicht lebensmüde


----------



## Bronco84 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????*

Klingt sehr vernünftig ;-).
Denn ich überlege ob ich überhaupt mit meiner 3 Meter Gfk Nussschale da Rauf soll. Hab da nicht so die Erfahrung wie sich das verhält mit den dicken Pötten. 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## Tim78 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja der Kanal ist schon sehr schmal . Aber ich hab da schon viele mit Schlauchbooten oder Kanu gesehen aber manchmal sollte die Vernunft einfach Siegen


----------



## zorra (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????*

Es gibt noch nee Slippe in der Nähe von Goor..dat Ding is ziemlich steil weiss auch nicht wie dat Nest da heisst da is ein Kaffe und die kostet 5euro...falls es die noch gibt...da brauchste nix kannst aner Spundwand vertikalen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Bronco84 (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die info Zorra. . Warst du schon mal mit dem Boot aufm Kanal ?
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob meine Gfk Schale dafür geeignet ist wegen der Dicken 
Pötte. (3.10 x1.42 m). Hast du da Erfahrung ?
Gruß Bronco


----------



## zorra (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slipe am Twente-Kanal nähe Enschede????*



Bronco84 schrieb:


> Danke für die info Zorra. . Warst du schon mal mit dem Boot aufm Kanal ?
> Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob meine Gfk Schale dafür geeignet ist wegen der Dicken
> Pötte. (3.10 x1.42 m). Hast du da Erfahrung ?
> Gruß Bronco


..nee...ich mag keine Kanäle....aber unten in Lochem wird immer mal wat gefangen....dat Kanalangeln muss man können ich kanns nicht...ich kenne zwei NL-Brüder die dümpeln mit Bellyboot darum und die fangen auch...die Barsche sollen dort grösser wie die Zander sein.
gr.zorra


----------



## Bronco84 (24. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar. Danke für die info. 
EiN paar schöne dicke Barsche sind ja auch nicht zu verachten . !
Gruß Bronco


----------

